# DSi + CycloDS



## johnchan (Nov 19, 2008)

Just noticed this has been recently posted on the cyclods website:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Team Cyclops are pleased to announce that for some time we have had a working test setup which is capable of running CycloDS Evolution on the Nintendo DSi. We must stress however that this is part of our research only; there is still a great deal of work to be done before we can even decide if a DSi compatible device is viable or not. The DSi features a completely redesigned security system which renders all current devices incompatible and at this stage it is unknown if there is any reliable way to overcome the new measures. We will continue our research into the DSi and in the mean time, please see the following video which demonstrates what we have achieved so far.


Check it out here: http://www.cyclopsds.com/


----------



## pilotwangs (Nov 19, 2008)

Woah,first the Acekard now this!

I really hope the Supercard people can get the SC DS one sorted for the DSi.


----------



## mad567 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cool News........

Now I think I'm gonna buy DSi


----------



## Agjsdfd (Nov 19, 2008)

Same report as Acekard team...just better rephrased english


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the news, I think I'll buy a Cyclo DS.


----------



## Lumstar (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah. Existing flash cards seem to have a minor difference from real DS cards, that Nintendo was able to detect.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

They've probably used the same method as Team AK.

People, nothing to scream "OMG TEAM CYCLOPS P0WnEd EverYthing!!1! CyCloDS is Teh beSt and p0wnz all other FlashCardZ!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's either a hardmod or one of those belated savegame exploits.

The former is probably difficult to do, and the latter is probably easily fixable by Nintendo.

It's gonna take a bit to see a reliable method of running unsigned code on DSi...


----------



## leinad (Nov 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> They've probably used the same method as Team AK.
> 
> People, nothing to scream "OMG TEAM CYCLOPS P0WnEd EverYthing!!1! CyCloDS is Teh beSt and p0wnz all other FlashCardZ!"
> 
> ...




Yeah.
Before you dont see a team who boots the DSi and the FlashCard is detected as a normal game there is nothing to hype


----------



## playallday (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm not on my computer now so can someone tell what the video was?  Thanks.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> I'm not on my computer now so can someone tell what the video was?  Thanks.


The same as Acekart did, he/she let show that it works


----------



## Spikey (Nov 19, 2008)

What's interesting to note is that BOTH of these videos(acekard's and cyclo's) start within their GUI already. We never see the points from off to boot. So whatever it is they are doing, they appear not to be showing it.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 19, 2008)

Superb news!!! I still wouldn't buy one though.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

Spikey said:
			
		

> What's interesting to note is that BOTH of these videos(acekard's and cyclo's) start within their GUI already. We never see the points from off to boot. So whatever it is they are doing, they appear not to be showing it.


Good point. Seeing that, the savegame exploit is the most probable thing they've done.

Something like a "slot-1booter.nds", and et voilà, your Slot-1 card works. The thing is that they haven't been able to show it since the entire card swapping thing is pretty non-awesome.


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 19, 2008)

That's great that Team Cyclops has managed to get it to work (and I'm sure more flashcarts will follow suit), but that doesn't change the fact that the DSi is crap.


----------



## science (Nov 19, 2008)

Spikey said:
			
		

> What's interesting to note is that BOTH of these videos(acekard's and cyclo's) start within their GUI already. We never see the points from off to boot. So whatever it is they are doing, they appear not to be showing it.



Exact same thing that I was going to say.


----------



## ackers (Nov 19, 2008)

i'd rather they focused on the ds lite/phat...


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 19, 2008)

Ya that's probably why they don't show them launching the flashcart because they don't want to show how they do it.


----------



## Link5084 (Nov 19, 2008)

Now the thing is, do we need to buy new CycloDS's for the DSi?


----------



## ackers (Nov 19, 2008)

i would imagine so.


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 19, 2008)

Now if only they made r4's able to be used on DSi then I would be happy.


----------



## Monkey01 (Nov 19, 2008)

Spikey said:
			
		

> What's interesting to note is that BOTH of these videos(acekard's and cyclo's) start within their GUI already. We never see the points from off to boot. So whatever it is they are doing, they appear not to be showing it.


The DSi is updateable, so if they would show it, Nintendo would probably fix the bug even before they could release their new something...


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 19, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> Spikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if im wrong, but I think that's only if you conect to the internet and download the ugrades, right? So pretty much you'll have your flash card working, but your DSi wont be updated. We all know that the new DSi is almost the same as the Lite, and obviously Nintendo decided to do something about flash carts since they really can't controll it. So, either you play your roms or not keep your DSi updated.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> Spikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, showing a little graphics doesn't automatically let Nintendo understand what the bug is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The code that runs underneath it is what is important.

They could just show off some graphics saying "HAX IN PROGRESS" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If they don't show it, it's probably because it's something bulky/difficult that would scare CycloDS aficionados off, and they probably also don't want to make the other teams know what exploit type they're currently using to create that "uber-haxor" aura around them


----------



## Monkey01 (Nov 19, 2008)

gk.7 said:
			
		

> Monkey01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, but it would help. If they would show some game and they start a saved file with some weird chars in it, I'm pretty sure they'll fix it like the twilight hack... would probably take them a couple of tries, but still...


----------



## quim69 (Nov 19, 2008)

"First Teams" lol - you are either the first team or you aren't.  AK were, cyclo lost the race this time...


EDIT : That's aimed at the front page news (which linked to here) BTW, not anyone on this thread.


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 20, 2008)

Have they already been looking in the firmware? Or does it maybe use IOS thingies?
If so, there are alway workarounds, if Nintendo decides to update..


----------



## raulpica (Nov 20, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, better not give any idea to Nintendo


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice job team cyclops! Also, the firmware is 1.5, which mean that they are not dead!


----------



## Beware (Nov 20, 2008)

OMFGZ!!!!!  The Cyclo team can implement code that the AceKard team created!  CycloDS is the greatest flash cart EVAR!!!!!  Everyone go and buy one right now!!!!!! [/troll]


But srsly, is there going to be a huge thread every time a new flash cart throws that code into their firmware?  If so, this entire DSI situation is going to get really boring, really quickly.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Nov 20, 2008)

i bet acekard and Cyclo team are saying its "experimental" because they dont want to raddle the monkeys banana horde cage. namely nintendos soon to be profits on the DSi Games. once they find a way that nintendo cant stop it with a firmware update or something..or once it comes here...you will see "progress"...congrats to acekard and cyclo for talking to users as they did...smart choice..

i HAVE A R4.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 20, 2008)

Beware said:
			
		

> OMFGZ!!!!!  The Cyclo team can implement code that the AceKard team created!  CycloDS is the greatest flash cart EVAR!!!!!  Everyone go and buy one right now!!!!!! [/troll]
> 
> 
> But srsly, is there going to be a huge thread every time a new flash cart throws that code into their firmware?  If so, this entire DSI situation is going to get really boring, really quickly.


It will be boring once all flashcarts work/ SD hack.


----------



## Narin (Nov 20, 2008)

Folks, the question isn't when the DSi will be hacked but if. If you didn't read carefully, the AceKard and CycloDS teams are debating if a feasible flashcard can even be made for the DSi and if it would be even worthwhile to pursue it.


----------



## Hedgehogofchaos (Nov 20, 2008)

im betting a cfw is about our only chance at getting flashcards to work permanently


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Well another option would be not to get the DSi at all, since we have alternatives for its features.


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> you would be better of with just a DSLite...


Most def... like i've been saying... if i want the ds to get to the us as soon as posible really bad it's only because i want de lite to go down on price


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 20, 2008)

Seeing as how hard it seems to be to crack the DSi, even if someone managed to produce a flash cart, the prices would be ridiculous.

One, there would be no competition or very little so the company can price it as they wish.
Two, it's new and all companies love to profit.

So I'm going to try and turn a blind eye towards the DSi until many companies have got this down.


----------



## KingBlank (Nov 20, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Well another option would be not to get the DSi at all, since we have alternatives for its features.



I cant wait for some dsi camera homebrew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont know of any alternatives for the camera


----------



## heliuscc (Nov 20, 2008)

KingBlank said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could buy a separate camera...






and have a ds lite


----------



## jan777 (Nov 20, 2008)

KOOOL

maybe r4 is next



jk


----------



## jonesman99 (Nov 20, 2008)

can't someone create custom firmware like dark_alex did for the psp? Also, some one can put in a strand of code to prevent future updates from patching the code, something he didn't implement.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> can't someone create custom firmware like dark_alex did for the psp? Also, some one can put in a strand of code to prevent future updates from patching the code, something he didn't implement.




1. this is not a psp, it's a dsi, don't try to liken it to a psp or make it seem as if it's easy to write a cfw becaus for both of those things *it is not*
2. it's not spaghetti, you don't call it a "strand" of code, maybe a line, maybe a snippet, but *not* a strand


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2008)

DarkLG said:
			
		

> Now if only they made r4's able to be used on DSi then I would be happy.



I'll doubt that will ever happen, the R4DS was the first one to be exiled as far as flashcart company goes. You can't expect Nintendo to not watching us right now as we speak >.> If Nintendo finds out about this then its just going to be extra work for them.


----------



## retiredjerk (Nov 20, 2008)

check this out guys. i jsut got a call from HK. my buddy says the DSi is hacked. he runs a small game booth in a big swapmeet type of place in sen zen. he said you can run emus and nds off the SD slot. He said something about adding another channel or some crap. he is hard to understand and i cant speak chinese so.i know i know this sounds like BS. But this guy has been right about everything. He is sending me a hacked DSi and it will be here on sat. if he is right i will post a youtube video. Again im not looking for attention in fact most of the time i been a long time lurker. But he sounded really excited so he got me pumped up. Says its too complicated to explain. much easier when i have the DSi in my hands. It might be feasible since china did have pandora before dark alex released it. remember that vid in china of a guy downgrading a firmware which at the time could not be downgraded. I will keep everyone posted and if this is BS then i will be the first to say i was wrong. He swears it legit and is fedexing me a dsi right now. Please no flames. im only passing on this info. Im freakin excited as hell but im ready for dissapointment. please lets not hear any comments about dsi playing xbox360 games or crap like that. this is not one of those posts. Im gonna try and get my friend who speaks chinese to translate more but the time difference is kind of a problem since she works and isnt really at my beckin call. I'll follow up as soon as i get info and if im wrong well then shit im wrong.

he also mentioned something about bin file and he kept saying another hidden duplicate channel. i was honestly hoping the dsi would not be hacked from SD slot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





again if im wrong id like to apologize for wasting anyones time. its not my intention to do that. im only speaking now because i figured what better place to break the news than the greatest nintendo site ever.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2008)

I knew it was possible but that's a long stretch. The SD slot is the only thing I can see where the DSi needs to be hacked. I even thought of a theory if you can run the DS fireware inside the SD slot that it cam work; in all this a theory. 

Retiredjerk, we need to keep this a secret! I'm thinking about you uploading the video elsewhere instead of youtube. Youtube it's not safe anymore and I will be damn if Nintendo finds out about it sooner... we don't want another Ganon-banned (SSBB in-joke) on another flashcart company now do we?


----------



## retiredjerk (Nov 20, 2008)

what really has me thinking its legit is 
A. he deals in videgames daily.
B. he was so damn freakin excited on the phone. i specificially asked him if you can run NDS off the SD and he said yes. he said he was using a 1 GB card too. i emailed him to call me back but i think if he does it will be pretty much the same convo. he said big thinks are happening in HK with the DSi right now.

Again if this is BS i sincerely apologize for wasting peoples time. ill defaintely break the news here if its legit. If a hack does come out before sat. you heard it here first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe cyclods and acekard dont want to realse any info how to do this because you can use the same method to use the SD slot there by making their products useless? just a will theory that dawned on me right now. maybe they are trying to find another method which cant not use the SD slot as well. again just throwing some ideas around.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 20, 2008)

The DSi is ganna get whored out through both entrances - slot-1 flashcart and SD memory slot. Whoo boy.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 20, 2008)

well it was obvious they were gonna do something about it but it seems cyclo are really aiming high and wanna be the first and best in emulation on the DSi (don't know why they like it so much at the moment).
But i must say tht Yasu is very intelligent bearing in mind tht he hacked it almost unexpectedly and very quickly in comparison to the teams


----------



## RT-9 (Nov 20, 2008)

haha funny to know the cyclo team found it disturbing that the edge was on the frontpage...
i think that this is the reason for this but yeah i should,ve done the same


----------



## Maz7006 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hope that the EDGE team area able to do this aswell, anyway great stuff from the Acekard and Cyclo DS team. Yet im still have high hopes for Yasu, he stated that he/she doesn't support the flashcards and i can see what he means by that now. I think having a flashcard and a DSi will just ruin your DSi experience and you'll feel your just booting up a normal DS lite, so alternate firmware will be much better in THIS case. The reason why that team acekard and Cytclo are still testing is probably because to see what the next firmware release for the DSi will affect on the Flashcards. Anyway, as i have said above, great stuff from Acekard and team Cyclo DS keep up the good work


----------



## gk.7 (Nov 20, 2008)

jan777 said:
			
		

> maybe r4 is next
> LMFAO...
> 
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope team supercard comes up with something next...


----------



## Rayder (Nov 21, 2008)

Interestingly enough, http://www.teamcyclops.com/ is now completely down.  Hopefully it's just that bandwidth limit problem they've always had towards the end of the month, but usually in that case it would at least say that the site is suspended.  Right now, it's acting like it just doesn't exist.


....and they were on the verge of releasing firmware 1.5 final which was supposed to fix CT and SWJA....sigh.....

They've been down ALL DAY.....well, at least since about 5:15AM EST, which is when I went online this morning.

Bandwidth issue?  Server crash?  Or did Nintendo raise a stink and shut 'em down?  Let's hope it was one of the former and not the latter.  Somehow I doubt it has anything to do with Ninty, but you never know.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 21, 2008)

I doubt Ninty shut them down, they're probably fixing something in the website.


----------

